# 2010 Touareg bluetooth option (9w3) Preview and DIY



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

First things first, turn your ignition "on" this will make the car "discoverable" to your phone. Then on your phone select "bluetooth" form the setting menu and start the pairing, the code is "0000".
once the pairing is completed press the "phone" button on the radio or steering wheel








This is the main screen for the phone. along the top it shows what phone is connected and the signal strength of your network . 









Along the middle of the screen are your speed dial icons, and below that the "dial pad" icon, recent calls, mute button and phone book









here is the on-screen dial pad

















recent calls info is pulled from your phone









The button to the right opens your phone's phone book ( the unit downloads your phone's contacts) 









here is my phonebook showing on the unit, note the "search" button on the top









hitting the search button opens up a keyboard, as you type the unit figures out the letters you dont need and tells you how many of your contacts math what you have typed so far (note the number 2 shown once I typed "apple")


















clicking on the icon to the right of the contact name will show you their info








clicking on the name it wil start the call









To set up Bluetooth Audio streaming click on the "set up" hard key on the right side of the unit and select media








on the media set up screen. make sure that " Activate bluetooth Audio" is checked









here is what the steering wheel controls look like on a Touareg


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Touareg bluetooth option (9w3) Preview and DIY (iPinch)*

Disclaimer: This option is available on the 2009 V6 TDI, and late built 09s. it will be standard for 2010 with both the RNS-510 and RCD-510


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2010 Touareg bluetooth option (iPinch)*

Nice! Thanks for the preview. I can't wait to play with on in person some day soon.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg bluetooth option (9w3) Preview and DIY (iPinch)*

iPinch, I just wanted to say Thank You for taking to time to photograph and post all the pictures. It is appreciated.
Can anyone tell me what the difference in the RNS-510 and RCD-510 are?


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Touareg bluetooth option (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_iPinch, I just wanted to say Thank You for taking to time to photograph and post all the pictures. It is appreciated.
Can anyone tell me what the difference in the RNS-510 and RCD-510 are?

RCD = touchscreen entertainment center
RNS = RCD + Navigation + DVD/Video capability
HTH, 
J


----------



## stussy2000 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Touareg bluetooth option (9w3) Preview and DIY (iPinch)*

What is the model number of this unit? Is it the MFD3???


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2010 Touareg bluetooth option (stussy2000)*

Great write-up.
I've had some time to play around with the RNS-510... it is an impressive unit.


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Awesome. Wish I had that unit.


----------



## Micke W (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Touareg bluetooth option (9w3) Preview and DIY (iPinch)*

Thank you Jay for the movie.
I ordered the unit in spite of everybody in Sweden saying that iPhone wont work with the unit. I took a gamble and if the Swedes are correct I will buy a second phone to use with the unit.
There are 2 BT options available in Sweden. Premium and "simple". According to the Swedish experts its the premium which doesn't work.
I hope the experts are wrong








/ Mikael


----------



## Jaro (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Touareg bluetooth option (Micke W)*

Thank you Jay for all this slide show. Just wonder if this option will work with my Sirius radio / NAV package set. I saw DIY install tips for the harness, should be no brainer. However there are several radio / NAV combos out there and the trick is to get the right stuff. Still trying to figure this out. Help is welcome.
Jaroslaw


----------



## amics (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: 2010 Touareg bluetooth option (9w3) Preview and DIY (iPinch)*

Would Love some help please I purchased a Touareg 2009 TDI NEW
- I was promised a car kit with the car to no avail it never became available. So ive been running around try to get bluetooth fitted :-( 
- The Basic Kit doesn't intergrate with the RNS-510 I have and the Premium Car Kit doesn't work with the Iphone :-( 
- The Fiscon Plus only works with the RNS-510 and not the Steering wheel and RED MFI display (only the FACELIFT GP MODEL.
I would love to know if the KIT you fitted works with .. 
- THE PHONE BUTTON ON THE STEERING WHEEL
- THE RED MFI DISPLAY (NOT REALLY NEEDED BONUS THOUGH
THANKS IN ADVANCE ..... 

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: 2010 Touareg bluetooth option (amics)*

Jay did not fit anything for it was the system that came with the Treg. He was just showing people how to use it.


----------

